# Will this pump work????



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

Went to Lowes today and bought a pond pump for my first attemt at a DIY wet/dry. I've read somewhere that the pump should pump twice the volume of your tank an hour....so for my 100g I bought a 210 GPH Garden Treasures pond pump....will this work? It has a 7.8 ft max pump ht. I will be posting the whole build with pictures.... 

Here's some pics....
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j132/ ... IM1827.jpg
http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j132/ ... IM1826.jpg


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

The 210gph is more than likely for 0 height. As the heighth the pump has to pump water increases, the actual output of the pump decreases.

Here's a good head loss calculator. Enter all your relevant info and it will calculate the head loss from the pump to your tank. Then add the head loss number to your desired gph flow to see the pump you really need.

http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/hlc2.php

***Edited to add***
To use that head loss calculator, you'll have to see which pump in the link list is close to your pump's 210gph and use that.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

What other filtration will you have? Once you subtract for head loss, you'll probably only be looking at 130-150 GPH, which isn't much. Depending on who you ask, a wet dry as your primary filtration will require at least 3-5x turnover, with some people preferring closer to 10x.

HTH.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

For a good wet/dry sump system in a heavily stocked tank I would recommend the pump push a minimum 5x the tank volume taking head pressure into account.


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

It only has to push the water up 3 1/2ft with 3 elbows....

Yes, I'm wanting to make this my only filteration....eventually having just the inlet and outlet tubes the only things sticking in my tank.

Looks like my best bet would be a Mag 7....tried to go cheap and believe cheap just isn't going to work.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

You have to determine first how much water will leave your tank. IE a 1" bulkhead would be approx 700 gph, if you have 2 bulkheads then it would be 1400 gph. If it's one then you need a pump that can return approx 600 gph at 3 1/2' head. Check this chart http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...rt.html?L+scstore+rldr0620ff290829+1219402308.

You prolly need a Mag 9 and a valve on the return line to cut back the flow a bit.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I used a pond pump for my DIY sump and went with a Garden treasures PP1300. It alledges that it pumps 1258gph at 3' , which is right around the 10x volume per hour mark for big messy cichlids . I'm not 100% sure that it's really pushing that much, but it keeps up perfectly with my overflows and there's a lot of water going through there. Way cheaper than a mag pump . We'll see what the longevity of the pump is though.


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the info folks....I'm taking the pump back a little later today and have arranged the pick up of a Mag 9.... :thumb: ....getting it for $50


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

$50, sweet deal.


----------

